
What do you want out of “assistant” apps like Google assistant, alexa, etc.? - aeisenberger
There are many niche assistants in addition to the generalized ones from google, amazon, and apple -- How do you wish they helped you? What do you really want them to do for you?
======
SubiculumCode
I want one where my data stays on my own servers, and does not share it.
---Yeah I know. There are almost insurmountable barriers to developing an
effective product.

